# ROOT Guide Huawei Ascend X 4g(Cincinnati Bell) aka U9000



## snakebitezz (Aug 26, 2011)

{Disclaimer} This is the method I used and it worked on two different phones. if you mess yours up it was your choice to root not mine!

This method I am about to show you will only give you root on stock nothing more nothing less

1) Ok first things first if your device is on ... TURN IT OFF then holding the *vol+* button press power you should get a black screen saying "_incoming download mode_" on top then a continuous cycle of "_polling, get oemsbl_mode = 1_"

2) Plug it into your computer and the new drive folder will open (or however you have it set up) inside this new "USB" device should be a folder called "Images" open that

*NOW MAKE A COPY OF EACH OF THESE FILES AND MAKE SURE YOU PLACE THEM SOMEWHERE SAFE!!!!!*

3) Now take this file http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5734432/recovery.img.zip rename it to the simple recovery.img and overwrite the original

4) Download this set of su binaries and superuser.apk along with busybox installed properly 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5734432/su-2.3.6.3-efgh-signed.zip
place this on the root or first folder of the sd card

5) Now you will have to pull the battery but make sure you remove the usb cable first and then put the battery back in and hold *Vol+ AND Vol-* at the same time and press and hold power until you feel the vibrate then and only then let go of the power continue to hold the Vol+- until the clockworkmod recovery loads

6) Using the up and down volume select _install zip from sd_ by pressing the search button then _choose zip from sd card_ again and scroll down to the _"su-2.3.6.3-efgh-signed.zip"_ and select it let it do its thing then once its done reboot and you have a Rooted device my friends

PLEASE ONLY DO THIS IF YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT ROOT IS AND CAN DO TO BENEFIT YOU BECAUSE I'M NOT SURE HOW PRONE THESE THINGS ARE TO BRICK BUT I HAVE MOVED MANY GAPPS TO MY SYSTEM TO SAVE SPACE ON DATA IE: MAPS, GMAIL, YOUTUBE ETC...

As soon as I can get some assistance from the cm team or anyone for that matter i want to get this integrated into the nightlies for CM7+ as this phone is amazing fast a very good rival to the MT4G aka Glacier except no bulky sense boots very fast if you haven't noticed

If you should need further assistance hit me on twitter @snakebitezz or write back on this thread and BTW this is my guide for us English speaking folk so not any of this is my work except the write-up I would cite the site if I could find it again

MOD PLEASE make this a new device forum Huawei Ascend X 4G Cincinnati Bell U9000!!


----------

